# Always hungry



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok so I joked about it at first but now I am actually concerned. Since her spay, willow is always hungry and I mean crying, licking the floor, begging and jumping in my lap for food hungry. 
She is still eating three times a day and very health grain free food a mix of orijen and nutrisca. She is not under weight. She is gaining normally. I just don't understand. I don't want to feed more and make her over weight and I don't want her hungry all the time.
We see a new vet the end of the month but I don't trust vets when it comes to food. My last very actually said to me "you know you don't have to feed them top of the line food. Science diet is just fine." Can you say kick back? 
Any way suggestions? Opinions? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Is she asking for food thought the day? Do u treat her during the day...is she happy if you give her a carrot to gnaw on for a while? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I think Lexi has been getting a touch pudgier since her spay and tries to eat anything. I have had to put fencing round all the plants as she was shredding them and eating the stalks and leaves. I've given up on getting them to stop eating then grass.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So I think Lexi has been getting a touch pudgier since her spay and tries to eat anything. I have had to put fencing round all the plants as she was shredding them and eating the stalks and leaves. I've given up on getting them to stop eating then grass.


That is Samson's favourite pass time! He loves shredding my shrubs to pieces. I've not been able to put any pretty bedding plants in this year. He's just starting to leave them alone now that he's nearly one. He doesn't do it because he's hungry. He's just naughty!!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would give her something to work on like a bone or carrot. Might help her cravings. Something that takes a long time like a bone helps raise serotonin levels in dogs and relaxes them too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I would give her something to work on like a bone or carrot. Might help her cravings. Something that takes a long time like a bone helps raise serotonin levels in dogs and relaxes them too.


We have Himalayan dog chews and that seems to help. Keeps them occupied and satisfied.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What about a stag bar or a pizzle stick to chew on?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We have always had plenty of bully sticks around and those white binges with the peanut butter (minus the peanut butter after day one) 
They get occasional small treats but we don't go to crazy with that. She loves carrots. I just feel like she wants to eat all day long. I think it is time to cut down to twice a day. Maybe more food at two meals instead of les at three will help? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Give it a try...she is old enough to go to two

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

